# For you Fudds



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump Stock Ruling Vacated, to be Reheard :: Guns.com


A federal appeals court last week vacated an earlier decision that upheld the federal government's ban on bump stocks and granted a petition for a rehearing.




www.guns.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how many were turned in to the Police? or destroyed? I can't remember....?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bUT TrUmP iS pRo 2nD


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> bUT TrUmP iS pRo 2nD


Can't wait to see how Biden, Harris, and Beto handle this...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Realtor said:


> Can't wait to see how Biden, Harris, and Beto handle this...


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Figured this would get some chuckles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bump stock are worse then white costas.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

More like bulldogged pickups and backwards baseball caps. Taking something designed and engineered to be functional and turning it into something completely useless just because you think it looks cool. If you want to just randomly spray lead, buy a shotgun.

The legality of bump-stocks is not an issue that I would be willing to got the mat on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ShAlL nOt Be InFrInGeD

Some of yall meet the exact definition of FUDD. It's shameful. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ShAlL nOt Be InFrInGeD 0n AcCess0ries.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> More like bulldogged pickups and backwards baseball caps. Taking something designed and engineered to be functional and turning it into something completely useless just because you think it looks cool. If you want to just randomly spray lead, buy a shotgun.
> 
> The legality of bump-stocks is not an issue that I would be willing to got the mat on.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't understand why you have to jump through hoop of fire to get a suppressor. I don't even have any issue with fully auto. But I am not going to lose my mind over dumb bump stock and scream that Trump is anti 2nd amendment. 

"I mean come on maaaaaaan" _Joe Hiden_


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> ShAlL nOt Be InFrInGeD 0n AcCess0ries.


Everything on a gun with the exception of the serialized part it's technically an accessory.... you regulate accessories with stroke of a pen and it sets the framework for tyranny. 

I personally don't own a bump stock, but just because I don't own one doesn't mean the people that do should become felons at the stroke of a pen.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't understand why you have to jump through hoop of fire to get a suppressor. I don't even have any issue with fully auto.


Because at some point someone gave an inch... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright....you got me. 

I will stand up for your right to own a firearm accessory that renders your otherwise functional weapon largely ineffective.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I mean, I think it's stupid to classify it the way they did - but where is a piece of plastic protected by the 2nd amendment? Does this really infringe on your right to bear arms even though this isn't an arm at all? Were you planning on beating people over the head with it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't own one and probably won't, but you guys are giving the grabbers a new idea. Regulate anything that isn't serialized. Way to go. Bet y'all are the same ones that would say you lost them in a boating accident. I didn't. I have every single one and keep adding more, because it's my fucking right.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I don't own one and probably won't, but you guys are giving the grabbers a new idea. Regulate anything that isn't serialized. Way to go. Bet y'all are the same ones that would say you lost them in a boating accident. I didn't. I have every single one and keep adding more, because it's my fucking right.


Preach. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I will stand up for your right to own a firearm accessory that renders your otherwise functional weapon largely ineffective.


If that is that case, the fact that the Bump Stock hill isnt worth dying on makes it scarier. An accessory that renders a gun largely ineffective and you take a n issue with ownership......dang dude.



boomshakalaka said:


> I mean, I think it's stupid to classify it the way they did - but where is a piece of plastic protected by the 2nd amendment? Does this really infringe on your right to bear arms even though this isn't an arm at all? Were you planning on beating people over the head with it?


Infringe - act so as to limit or undermine (something); encroach on. 

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> I mean, I think it's stupid to classify it the way they did - but where is a piece of plastic protected by the 2nd amendment? Does this really infringe on your right to bear arms even though this isn't an arm at all? Were you planning on beating people over the head with it?


A bullet isn't a gun either, it doesn't say a damn thing in the 2nd about right to own ammo, and if you think they wont regulate you to the point that all you have is a safe full of expensive paper weight, then you're not listening to them.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> bump stock are worse then white costas.


I agree.
But think if they outlawed white frame costas because the majority of us think they suck... 
A little time passes, and then they try to outlaw wireframe costas because again, the majority of us think they suck.. 
Next, tortoise shell frames
Then blue mirror lenses...
And it goes on and on.

Reading the comments here, sounds like some folks don't care as long as they still have Peepaw's shotgun and 30-06, they don't use anything else, so who cares if they ban it. THAT is why we call them Fudds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I agree.
> But think if they outlawed white frame costas because the majority of us think they suck...
> A little time passes, and then they try to outlaw wireframe costas because again, the majority of us think they suck..
> Next, tortoise shell frames
> ...


People don’t understand that aspect of it. Kinda like dog hunting, I’m not for it but I’ll support it when it comes down to it cause if you give the anti hunters that win guess what they are coming for next.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> People don’t understand that aspect of it. Kinda like dog hunting, I’m not for it but I’ll support it when it comes down to it cause if you give the anti hunters that win guess what they are coming for next.


It took me a long time to see it that way in regards to dog hunters, but it's absolutely true. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

get a bianary trigger? just get one of these and you will not want a bump stock


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

off route II said:


> get a bianary trigger? just get one of these and you will not want a bump stock


The same definition that they used to outlaw bump stocks could absolutely apply to binary triggers or any aftermarket trigger for that matter. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it'll all be okay soon....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess I stumbled into y'alls inside joke here while I was trying to see if there were any early reports from out west. I have no idea of the significance of the alternating capital and lower-case letters and I had to look up the term "FUDD". I ain't one by the way. I am a realist however, and whereas I can respect the Don't-Give-an-Inch stance, I can also reflect on the fact that the population of the US of A is projected to be around 330 million as of the latest census. That comes out to about 7 acres each (I had to look that up to). With us packed in here this tight, chances are everybody is not going to be able to do whatever they want whenever they want without impinging on the rights of others. As in "everybody wants to be a rugged individual but no one wants to live next door to one". 

I'm sure y'all would appreciate me letting my 12 year nephew and his friends use my guns to exercise their 2A rights in the backyard while I'm at work. After all my brothers and I did when we were around that age. Of course we lived way out in the sticks and if my dad knew about it at the time some federal regulation would have been the least of our worries. It's a whole different world now.

But if the Bump-Stock hill is the one you are willing to die on then, by all means, _Charge_...I'll cover you.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Where did I say they won't try and regulate us to death in regards to guns? No doubt about it they are and will - likely to the point where someday the guns will have to be used in the way that the 2nd amendment actually meant for. I think the argument can be made that ammo is a necessary part of the "bear arms" more so than a bump stock. 

I'm on the same side as all of you, but I'm not going to go to war over a bump stock. Sorry. What are you all doing besides bitching on a forum and blaming it on Trump? You'll be begging for Trump again when the Dems take back control.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fine, you Fudds don't like bump stocks. I guess illegal search and seizure is okay? "Take the guns, then due process." Wonder who said that? Obama? Clinton?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

John B. said:


> It took me a long time to see it that way in regards to dog hunters, but it's absolutely true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hate to rip the scab off that subject but it illustrates the point precisely...it's ok to infringe on my rights as a landowner as long as someone else's right to use their "accessory", even in an irresponsible and inconsiderate manner, is protected? Especially when the case could easily be made that the whole purpose of the accessory in the first place is to intentionally circumvent the law (trespassing in this case).


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I know one thing, the libs just LOVE to see gun owners attack other gun owners, nothing they love more than to divide folks. Thinking you are in the elite group of gun owners, then pissing and moaning on a forum calling other folks Fudd's b/c they have some varying beliefs than you is definitely helpful to the cause. Keep up the good fight soldiers.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> I know one thing, the libs just LOVE to see gun owners attack other gun owners, nothing they love more than to divide folks. Thinking you are in the elite group of gun owners, then pissing and moaning on a forum calling other folks Fudd's b/c they have some varying beliefs than you is definitely helpful to the cause. Keep up the good fight soldiers.


The Fudds are the one's willing to give away someone else's rights.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

MrFish said:


> The Fudds are the one's willing to give away someone else's rights.


Then you are a Fudd, got it. Otherwise you would be shedding blood in the streets of DC to do something about it. So spare us the sanctimonious bull shit.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> People don’t understand that aspect of it. Kinda like dog hunting, I’m not for it but I’ll support it when it comes down to it cause if you give the anti hunters that win guess what they are coming for next.



o0oh I understand 100% of what you are saying and I agree, I don't want to give the left 2.6 microns off the tape, this is no different then the argument about "hate speech" the left is using it as a wedge to open the door on modifying the 1st amendment and taking rights away. When I was younger I would be worried about the left taking gun rights away but the older I get I understand that the minute those dumbasses try and really take guns away from us, that will starts a civil war.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Then you are a Fudd, got it. Otherwise you would be shedding blood in the streets of DC to do something about it. So spare us the sanctimonious bull shit.


GTFOH with your bull shit. You're one of the ones okay with infringement, because you don't use something. Stop trying to act like we need to shoot people if something doesn't go our way. The courts are doing what they are intended to,


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> GTFOH with your bull shit. You're one of the ones okay with infringement, because you don't use something. Stop trying to act like we need to shoot people if something doesn't go our way. The courts are doing what they are intended to,





MrFish said:


> GTFOH with your bull shit. You're one of the ones okay with infringement, because you don't use something. Stop trying to act like we need to shoot people if something doesn't go our way. The courts are doing what they are intended to,


So since the federal courts ruled in favor of the ban and SCOTUS declined listening to the case to undo the ban, you are satisfied with the courts doing their job and keeping the ban in place....right?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not a lawyer but the way I read it the court vacated the earlier decision upholding the ban and agreed to rehear the case. Does that not mean they threw out/ withdrew the decision pending a rehearing, the outcome of which could be a striking down of the ban?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I'm not a lawyer but the way I read it the court vacated the earlier decision upholding the ban and agreed to rehear the case. Does that not mean they threw out/ withdrew the decision pending a rehearing, the outcome of which could be a striking down of the ban?


Yes. Kingfish is talking about them refusing to hear it, because of the way it was challenged. They are now challenging it a different way. SCOTUS said they wouldn't hear the case the way it was being presented, but said that they might be open to future filings.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

MrFish said:


> GTFOH with your bull shit. You're one of the ones okay with infringement, because you don't use something. Stop trying to act like we need to shoot people if something doesn't go our way. The courts are doing what they are intended to,


Then you and I are doing the same exact thing about it. I'm not okay with infringement, never have said that, I just said that using the 2nd amendment to defend bump stocks won't fly and that I'm personally not willing to make bump stocks the hill I'm going to die on. You realize none of the law suits are using the 2nd amendment as their reasoning, right?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Yes. Kingfish is talking about them refusing to hear it, because of the way it was challenged. They are now challenging it a different way. SCOTUS said they wouldn't hear the case the way it was being presented, but said that they might be open to future filings.


But lower federal courts upheld the ban...so...are the courts doing their job as you claimed or violating your rights?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

When I was younger I would be worried about the left taking gun rights away but the older I get I understand that the minute those dumbasses try and really take guns away from us, that will starts a civil war.

That civil war is much closer then people think.
What if Biden wins? Could happen pretty fast, when you have to protect your neighborhood from 1000 antifa charging in, that bump stock aint so stupid then. Trump might not be big on 2nd amendment but he also aint trying to rip it to shreads all at once. He's greedy he cares about the dollar more then anything. Democrats. They wanna disarm Americans anyway they can. To say itll never happen is plum damn crazy. Itll happen, maybe not while im living but its coming. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

lettheairout said:


> That civil war is much closer then people think.


I've got mixed emotions about it all. As a diehard Patriot, I want to say "Bring it on, I'm ready", but deep down I suspect that's exactly what the puppet masters really want. Soros is old and knows he doesn't have long to make his dream come true and frankly I believe he's overplayed his hand. If he could've kept up the indoctrination and propaganda for another 8 years without the looting and burning, he may well have achieved his goal. There are still too many middle age/seniors (like most of us) who were raised to appreciate the freedom we have, along with those whose eyes have been opened by the violence to accept tyranny right now. I'm praying that all this will bring a new appreciation for liberty and a determination not to let it slip away. My finger is not on the trigger yet, but make no mistake, my thumb will be on the safety until they put me in the ground.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone has any doubt about who is the majority in this nation let this map sink in a little. Don't let the MSM manipulate you into thinking a tiny group of assholes represent the USA.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Complacency creates Failure. What happened in 2016, well, it doesn't matter in today's world, does it?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> If anyone has any doubt about who is the majority in this nation let this map sink in a little. Don't let the MSM manipulate you into thinking a tiny group of assholes represent the USA.
> 
> View attachment 1071778


What's up with Western Mississippi and central Alabama?


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> What's up with Western Mississippi and central Alabama?


Bigger cities with an inner city population....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> What's up with Western Mississippi and central Alabama?


The "Delta" (Mississippi) and the "Black Belt" (Alabama). 

Take you a ride up through Selma and Demopolis, AL then head on over through Indianola and Clarksdale, MS toward Memphis. You will receive total enlightenment.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> The "Delta" (Mississippi) and the "Black Belt" (Alabama).


It's sad but you can trace it like that pretty much everywhere. Leon and Gadsden counties are prime examples. Things seem to be changing _to a degree._ We'll see in a few weeks. I'm still wondering what slow Joe's excuse will be to not debate the President.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Complacency creates Failure. What happened in 2016, well, it doesn't matter in today's world, does it?


Think about the people that were on the fence about Trump back in 2016, do you think those people are not 100% voting Trump or Biden? With that said everyone I repeat everyone needs to get out and vote Trump.

*This will be a pivotal moment in history on the next Supreme court judges in this next round (maybe 3 to 4).*


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Not to mention all the other appointments. The President has turned the 9th Circus around, a huge accomplishment.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> When I was younger I would be worried about the left taking gun rights away but the older I get I understand that the minute those dumbasses try and really take guns away from us, that will starts a civil war.
> 
> That civil war is much closer then people think.
> What if Biden wins? Could happen pretty fast, when you have to protect your neighborhood from 1000 antifa charging in, that bump stock aint so stupid then. Trump might not be big on 2nd amendment but he also aint trying to rip it to shreads all at once. He's greedy he cares about the dollar more then anything. Democrats. They wanna disarm Americans anyway they can. To say itll never happen is plum damn crazy. Itll happen, maybe not while im living but its coming.
> ...


Firing an M16 or CAR15 on full auto was fun as hell and I volunteered to burn off excess ammo on range days, even though it took forever to clean the weapon afterwards. That being said....

Vietnam took an average of 50,000 rounds to kill one enemy...using full auto. Full auto is inaccurate as hell. Military did much better when they modified the weapons to fire 3 round bursts...it forced people to aim again instead of just spraying rounds. You have 1000 people rushing you, you better have a bunch of rigged IEDs, napalm or a bunch of claymores.


----------

